
Making Athens Great Again - mathoff
https://www.theatlantic.com/magazine/archive/2017/04/making-athens-great-again/517791/?single_page=true
======
wutangson1
hmm, so ancient Athenians were victims of #fakenews? Or, are these overly
simplistic summaries #fakenews? Whoa, so meta.

